# Full dye jersey job to fill



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could provide me quotes and samples or pictures of work that you have produced. I have a baseball team that would like to get some full dye jerseys and pants made (possibly hats also) and was wondering what kind of prices and type of work we would be looking at. We would be getting around 22-24 jerseys and pants and 11-12 hats. If you could send me a message here or email me at [email protected] I would greatly appreciate it. Any information or leads would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------

